# Which Vector based program has best color match with sublimation



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I have just recently upgraded to the 4880 with the Sublijet PowerDriver. In the past I was using a couple 1280s with different icc files.

I always had the best luck printing my vector based graphics from CorelDraw. Illustrator always tweaked the colors. I used to still use Illustrator but it was always easier to go through Corel. 

I have been real busy trying to keep up with jobs and have not wanted to deal with tweaking.

Does Sublijet Power Driver color match to all the different programs like it says it does or is CorelDraw going to still be the quick and easy?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I may be off but if you are using the Power Drivers are not all the drivers turned off in the application software such as Corel so it uses PowerDrivers? If so it should not matter what software you use.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sublijet power driver takes over the ICC profile of any program and printer and uses its own that has been tweaked to the ink...I think you will be happy to just use the power driver


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

I was having some issues with color and the power driver and installed the colorsure pallet. I work with that pallet and make sure colorsure is checked when printing. Colors are perfect.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I like the Trumatch palette. It is at the bottom in corel's windows/color palettes


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Cory,

With the Powerdriver for the 4880, you have a choise of Standard, or Classic in the color profile. Classic will pop your colors a bit more for an eight color system. The Standard setting will give you closer colors to your 1280. You can load the Colorsure Palette onto your graphics program as a docker. If you go to your Powerdriver and hit the Print Palette button, it will automatically print the Colorsure Palette that matches the loaded palette. You can press that onto a substrate and it will make it easier to spot color.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Regaurding printing ColorSure Pallet,

I did as you said, I printed the 4 pages of the ColorSure Pallet and then pressed them onto t-shirt material to use as a guide. It seemed like the perfect solution, th printouts had all the color swatches and losted what they were. This is going to be great!! Yesterday I had a customer pick his colors for his logo off the ColorSure sheets and the next day when I went to match the printout data with the pallet docker I notice that the 2 do not coincide at all. The docker lists pantone data and the sublimated templates list RGB formulas and colorsure titles.

I called Sawgrass twice so they could explain the proceedure for matching and the 2 techs that I have talked to so far can't seem to make tails of it either. At first they say it matches up but then when they go through it with me they can't figure it out either.

They are researching it and promise to get back with an answer.

Has anyone else tried going off these ColorSure pallet printouts?
Is this just a labeling error that they never cought before posting?

Is there any way to print out the standard pallets with all the printed info that would match the on screen dockers. That would be a good start.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

With all sublimation inks, you do not have the wide colour gamut that you do with other types of ink. Corel Draw, Illustrator and other programs colour pallettes were never designed to be used with such inks, so even with using profiles, you will always have to tweak certain colours. There are a few colours that always seem troublesome with any pallette.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't use the ColorSure Palette, but the concept of a color palette is pretty simple as long as all the factors are the same. First, set your color management practices up. Choose what color mode you are going to work in - RGB or CMYK. Set up your working color space in either your graphic software program or in the RIP / driver depending on what is recommended by your distributor / supplier. Then print off your color chart. I prefer to print a color chart off that fits on 1 sheet and also print what my settings are (for both the printing side and the heat press side - as any changes could affect the color). This way if I need to reprint the same colors on the same shirt, I know exactly what settings I used because they are printed right there on the shirt or imprintable. 

Either use the existing color palette / swatches or create your own that have the same labels (name of color, RGB value,...) under the boxes. This will help you create your graphic faster because you can see the colors already printed on to your shirt or imprintable. If you need a color chart that has a matching color palette / swatches... go to this web page - http://www.multirip.com/colormanagement.html. These color charts have X & Yaxis labels. Once you figure out your the color you want based on your color management practices and printing settings, then you find the X- and Y-axis coordinates (i.e. R9-T22). Then you load the color palette / swatches and there is a color that is label the same (R9-T22). The 8.5"x11" wide color chart has the corresponding color palette / swatches for the 510 color boxes and 20 black-white scale. The 11"x17" color chart has over 2000 color boxes... and I don't have time to create the color palette / swatches for all of them. If someone wants to spend the time doing it, I will post it up as well. Otherwise, you can use the attached PDF document and it will tell you what the corresponding RGB value to use to get the same color.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Corel has built-in to it a way to generate a color swatch chart from the paletes.
I posted it at: 

www.conde.com/wdg.php


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

You have to load the Colorsure palette onto you Coreldraw docker. 

In a Corel file, click on Window, and Color Palettes, and then Open Palette. You should see a Colorsure Palette listed there, but sometimes it does not load in that file. If it is not there, hit the down arrrow, in your Open Palettes screen. Go to your Program Files folder, and then your Sawgrass Folder. Click on your Powerdriver Folder, and then your Corel Folder. The Colorsure palettes should be there. Just double click the palette and it will load on the right side of you screen.


----------

